# What’s your favorite cycle while bulking? please mention the total package 😉



## YourMuscleShop (May 20, 2022)

What’s your favorite cycle while bulking? please mention the total package


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 3, 2022)

My bulking days are over because of age and blood pressure issues. When I was trying to win shows my favorite bulker was the followingI’m hesitant to mention my doses because I don’t want any of you to think you should do the amount I did . I was on a mission to win shows and didn’t care if it killed me at the time. *Cut my doses in half. I was foolish!*

600mg deca
600mg equipoise
1 gram sustanon
50mg dbol daily(orals one month on, one month off)
100mg Anadrol daily(orals one month on, one month off)
5ius HGH preworkout


----------



## YourMuscleShop (Jun 3, 2022)

JJB1 said:


> My bulking days are over because of age and blood pressure issues. When I was trying to win shows my favorite bulker was the followingI’m hesitant to mention my doses because I don’t want any of you to think you should do the amount I did . I was on a mission to win shows and didn’t care if it killed me at the time. *Cut my doses in half. I was foolish!*
> 
> 600mg deca
> 600mg equipoise
> ...


i am sorry to hear that my brother, And yes please watch your health! Health is wealth , Thank you for taking your time and sharing this info for us  ( please let us know if we www.yourmuscleshop.com ) can be any help in your bodybuilding supplements needs


----------

